# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال >  خبراء : 2010 عام صعب على الاقتصاد الأردني

## الوسادة

يرجح محليين اقتصاديين، أن يكون
عام 2010 عاما صعبا على الاقتصاد الأردني، نظرا لوجود مجموعة من التحديات
التي من المفترض أن تأخذ موازنة العام المقبل أبعادها قبل الشروع في
تنفيذها.




فالاقتصاد الوطني بحسب المعطيات المتوفرة يواجه تحديات
جمة منها تراجع الإيرادات العامة وزيادة حجم الإنفاق العام وارتفاع
المديونية والعجز، بعضها نتيجة تداعيات الأزمة العالمية التي ألقت بظلالها
على بعض القطاعات الحيوية، والأخر نتيجة السياسات الاقتصادية المحلية
المتبعة.

ويرى الباحث الاقتصادي، منير
الحمارنة، أن "حجم التحديات التي توجهها حكومة الرفاعي كبير وتحتاج إلى
سياسة وإجراءات من نوع جديد حتى نقول تستطيع الحكومة أو لا تستطيع مواجهة
هذه التحديات".

وأشار الحمارنة إلى أن "تعاقب الحكومات وتغيرها بشكل مستمر سبب وراء تفاقم عجز الموازنة وميزان المدفوعات وحجم المديونية العالية".

و"يعاني
الاقتصاد الأردني من أزمات مركبة وعديدة وصلت بها العجز والمديونية لأرقام
فلكية نتيجة الحكومات المتعاقبة، حسب الخبير الاقتصادي، فهمي الكتوت
ويقول: نحن بحاجة لفريق اقتصادي (حكومة أنقاض) يستطيع قيادة دفة الاقتصاد
لنصل به إلى بر الأمان". 

وأكد الكتوت، أن "المسألة الأساسية للاقتصاد الأردني هو وصوله إلى مرحلة صعبة جدا، أي أن القضية قضية نهج وسياسات وليست قضية أشخاص".

"فالفرق
بين حكومة الذهبي وحكومة الرفاعي، حسب الحمارنة، في قدرة الحكومة على
مواجهة المصائب الاقتصادية والقدرة على تبديل السياسات الاقتصادية لما
يتناسب مع الظروف البلد الحالية والطارئة القادمة من الأزمات".

ويرى
مقرر اللجنة المالية في مجلس النواب المنحل، يوسف القرنة، أن "الاقتصاد
الوطني بحاجة إلى فريق اقتصادي قوي يستطيع إعادة النظر في النفقات
والإيرادات والعجز والمديونية والمستوى المعيشي لأفراد المجتمع الأردني".

"لا
نستطيع أن نبقى متفائلين، حسب الكتوت ويقول: أن استمرار هذا النهج
الاقتصادي لفترات زمنية قادمة يؤدي إلى دخول تأزم اقتصادنا الوطني". 


ويقول
الحمارنة: أي "شخص يستطيع أقرار الموازنة، إلا أن المشكلة تكمن في تأمين
موارد الموازنة في ظل الموازنة التقشفية للعام القادم".

وبين
الكتوت عددا من المشكلات التي تواجه الحكومة الجديدة أهمها "تنفيذ موازنة
أقرتها حكومة الذهبي قبل استقالتها، فهل ستعمل حكومة الرفاعي على تعديل
شيء منها التي تضمنت في طياتها تخفيض للنفقات وشد للحزام". 

"ويجب أن تمتلك حكومة الرفاعي خططا وبرامج اقتصادية مكملة لبعضها البعض للخروج من وصل اليه الاقتصاد"، حسب القرنة. 

وأشار
الكتوت إلى "توفر عدد من الرموز الاقتصادية في الحكومة الجديدة يستطعون
التعامل مع الأزمات بواقعية، إلا أنه أكد على أهمية النهج الجوهري المتبع
لحل أزماتنا".

"ولا نستطيع الحكم على أي حكومة إلا بعد أن نقرأ ونسمع الخطط التي أعدوها لحل القضايا المتراكمة"، حسب الحمارنة

----------

